Marin County: Visitors Pack Coast Despite Order: Authorities Urge to Not Visit - randycupertino
======
randycupertino
We live at the beach (in San Mateo county, not Marin) and it was mobbed here
today. I think everyone from the Bay had the same idea after being cooped up
all week - let's go get some fresh air and enjoy the nice weather outdoors!

Meanwhile, literally everyone else had the same idea and suddenly coastal
towns are mobbed. imo if this keeps up the shelter-in-place will be escalated
to a larger quarantine order limiting travel.

We'll see how this develops over the next couple weeks. Been stressful here
but trying to take it day by day.

Stay safe, everyone!

